# 2003 SBS Server Crash



## raktas (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi,

This is my first post.

I wonder if you can help me why this server crashes? 

==================================================
Dump File : Mini022613-01.dmp
Crash Time : 2/26/2013 9:44:25 PM
Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1 : 0x00000060
Parameter 2 : 0xd0000002
Parameter 3 : 0x00000000
Parameter 4 : 0xf77aa707
Caused By Driver : usbehci.sys
Caused By Address : usbehci.sys+3707
File Description : EHCI eUSB Miniport Driver
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 5.2.3790.3959 (srv03_sp2_rtm.070216-1710)
Processor : 32-bit
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+36e57
Stack Address 1 : usbehci.sys+3707
Stack Address 2 : usbehci.sys+3ace
Stack Address 3 : usbehci.sys+5777
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini022613-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 3790
Dump File Size : 71,472
==================================================


This is the server info:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Server 2003 for Small Business Server, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5345 @ 2.33GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3325 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI ES1000, 32 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 60000 MB, Free - 25770 MB; E: Total - 219961 MB, Free - 24405 MB; K: Total - 4194175 MB, Free - 3995514 MB; W: Total - 3815285 MB, Free - 3200184 MB;
Motherboard: 
Antivirus: None


----------

